# what brand of vinyl cutter plotter should I buy?



## mitodoka (Jan 27, 2012)

Gud day to all. my boss want to start a branch and he assigned me to canvas what type o brand of cutter and heat press should we buy, we had a liyu brand. he is planning use other brand maybe he is thinking if it is much better than our using now. 
Pls. give me advice on what to do. he planning to give the opportunity to manage that branch.
Tnx, and more Power to all


----------



## wonubee (Oct 2, 2007)

Do you have a budget?


----------



## sagaaustralia (Aug 5, 2012)

mitodoka said:


> Gud day to all. my boss want to start a branch and he assigned me to canvas what type o brand of cutter and heat press should we buy, we had a liyu brand. he is planning use other brand maybe he is thinking if it is much better than our using now.
> Pls. give me advice on what to do. he planning to give the opportunity to manage that branch.
> Tnx, and more Power to all


and where are you from?

I guess you have to confirm with the boss about the budget. There are too many vinyl cutter brands, and prices are quite different.


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

Roland is a great one but if your bugeting go to uscutter.com. I got one of their beginners and still have it. It heled to expand and ugrade to a better machine in no time.

Sent from my MID using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

jfisk3475 said:


> Roland is a great one but if your bugeting go to uscutter.com. I got one of their beginners and still have it. It heled to expand and ugrade to a better machine in no time.
> 
> Sent from my MID using T-Shirt Forums


Which brand/model did you get? We are a dye sublimation shop that is testing the market on a item that requires us to print on a vinyl like material that is custom shaped.

We are just looking for one that will hold up during our market test. If the product is added to our line we would upgrade to a more commerial cutter.

Thank you


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Riderz Ready said:


> Which brand/model did you get? We are a dye sublimation shop that is testing the market on a item that requires us to print on a vinyl like material that is custom shaped.
> 
> We are just looking for one that will hold up during our market test. If the product is added to our line we would upgrade to a more commerial cutter.
> 
> Thank you


A vinyl printer and vinyl cutter are 2 completely different things.


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

I have laserpoint from uscutter. Using it for 3 years and not one problem. Of course i use a printer first. Cobra ciss printer.

Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

From a startup standpoint I would recommend the GCC Expert 24, and if you have a decent amount of money to spend on a vinyl cutter, the Roland GX-24.


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

Riderz Ready said:


> Which brand/model did you get? We are a dye sublimation shop that is testing the market on a item that requires us to print on a vinyl like material that is custom shaped.
> 
> We are just looking for one that will hold up during our market test. If the product is added to our line we would upgrade to a more commerial cutter.
> 
> Thank you


It depends where you are in the UK rising computer seems to be the best bet at the moment but watch this space as a new kid will be on the block very shortly.

At the moment Liyu are still one of the best available in the UK but I dont like or get on with the Boss at SIGNZWORLD so to be honest I could not recommend a liyu as they are the sole UK distributor at present and would be checking out rising computer 130722847452 instead.


----------



## Paul39 (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a Summa tangential. Instead of the blade dragging around the corners, the knife lifts, rotates, drops down and cuts. Helps with thick material like thermoform and with small details.


----------

